
Ask HN: How to get good feedback for academic code? - aregue
As part of my academic research I am writing some python code. Although I try to follow good coding practices I don&#x27;t get any feedback on my code from my supervisors, as they are domain experts (civil engineering) but not experienced in software engineering.<p>How do others in simmilar situations get feedback for the code they write?
======
tedmiston
This is definitely a pretty common situation with academic code.

I think there are two paths - (1) human code review to consider things like
design patterns, and (2) automated code review through static analysis to
consider things like linting, use of language idioms, cyclomatic complexity,
code duplication, variable reuse, etc.

Code Climate [1] is one service that provides the latter pretty well. It's
free for open source.

You can also run linting tools on your local machine, for instance ESLint for
JavaScript or pycodestyle / pep8 or flake8 for Python.

[1]: [https://codeclimate.com/](https://codeclimate.com/)

------
brudgers
CodeReview on StackExchange, so long as the code works.

[https://codereview.stackexchange.com/](https://codereview.stackexchange.com/)

~~~
aregue
Interesting. Thank you

------
math_and_stuff
I would recommend starting a code peer review circle with your fellow domain
experts and never allowing yourself to push to your repo without someone
reviewing.

